# Whats best  "Electric Smoker" for under $200



## dave jones (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, im new to the forum. Right now i have a Char-griller off set smoker and didnt have alot of success with that, I love the grill itself though. Id like to get a smoker for under $200 and something thats easy to use so thats why i figured that i would be best with electric. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## denny74 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have an electric ECB. I like it, but I wish it had some adjustment. There are some nice electric ones out there, but I too am on a budget. Good luck in your search!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2013)

Old Smokey

Just google. made in Houston Texas


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 30" (MES30) - $179.99 on Amazon!  I have the analog model and really like it.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mes 30 is a great unit, but I would be seriously inclined to look into the mes 40 for size reasons. The 30 comes up just shy for a full rack of ribs.

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 18, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> Mes 30 is a great unit, but I would be seriously inclined to look into the mes 40 for size reasons. The 30 comes up just shy for a full rack of ribs.
> 
> Many thanks Jeff
> 
> Tom


You are correct; however, Dave wants a smoker for under $200 and the cheapest MES40 is about $275.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 18, 2013)

I would second the basic, black MES 30. I spotted a deal on Amazon and picked up mine for $149. Been thru several smokes now, and it is simple to use, and works very well.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 18, 2013)

Just saw the new gen Mes 30's at Home Depot today....I believe around $175 or so. It's def small inside but ribs can be hung length wise as Pops showed in one of his threads. Looked like enuf room for a butt or shoulder


----------



## overland (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Dave... wonder what's got you wanting an electric smoker now, couldnt be the pics of my cooking could it?! I'll take it over your coworkers one day soon and you should stop in for cold ones and dinner.

I have a MES30 that i bought a few months back Dave, been having fun learning and trying. I think the price is right for an entry level smoker, i'll use for a year or three and upgrade if i still have the interest which i'm sure i will.

Did a Boston Butt yesterday, 14hr smoke. Pauls coming over in a few hours and pulled pork for dinner! I'm sure you'll be hearing about it soon enough.


----------

